
How the 45 RPM Single Changed Music - gscott
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/45-vinyl-singles-history-806441/
======
rasjani
I don’t have any answer but after reading the headine, came to post this:
[https://youtu.be/HucOdgey9NE](https://youtu.be/HucOdgey9NE)

~~~
neonate
That's great!

------
rasjani
Funny how the author thinks colored vinyls existed then :) my first vinyl
release had something like 50 copies in red due some reasons (we ordered all
black cuz it was cheaper). Pretty sure one can still order colored vinyls but
it’s a “common knowledge” that black ones last longer. Can’t say if that has
any merit or not.

~~~
black-tea
A true coloured vinyl probably lasts just as long as a black one, but I've
seen a few that look coloured but are really picture discs. The pictures discs
really are crap because the groove is cut into a thin layer of clear material
that is layered on top of the printed picture.

~~~
rasjani
Indeed thats the case. I was just referring to what some people think about
colored vinyls due to picture discs. I haven’t really seen 7” picture disks so
talking about albums: singles have nicer sound..

------
karmakaze
Is this an actual phrase? "It’s impossible to underestimate the impact of the
45"

Seems like it means impossible to overestimate, easy to underestimate, or just
impossible to estimate.

~~~
FPGAhacker
You are correct, that phrase as stated would mean no matter how little impact
you think 45RPM had, you estimate would not be too low.

The author surely meant 'impossible to overestimate.'

\---

I don't know if this is a common mix up, like, for example:

"I could care less." (which means you have _not_ reached a minimum of caring)

vs

"I couldn't care less." (which means you _have_ reached minimum of caring)

\---

Or the more pernicious (in my opinion) and pervasive:

" _Not_ all X are Y" (some X might be Y, but at least some are not)

vs

"All X are _not_ Y" (There are no X that are also Y)

~~~
SaberTail
The author could also have meant to say "it's impossible to understate".

